# It's getting worse.



## EoD Megahurtz (Aug 30, 2018)

Took 51% of the ride total. I tell Pax all the time that they need to leave earlier or Byrd or Lime like 4 blocks away. I do wish I had more of that fare ofc, but robbing these drunks blind should come from the guy listening to and smelling these people. Just crazy


----------



## 7Miles (Dec 17, 2014)

www.governmentjobs.com
www.usajobs.com
www.indeed.com
www.careerbuilder.com
www.monster.com

Here we go,5 ways to make your life better


----------



## itsablackmarket (May 12, 2015)

7Miles said:


> www.governmentjobs.com
> www.usajobs.com
> www.indeed.com
> www.careerbuilder.com
> ...


Uber is basically a government job. Because it's our horrible government that allows them to exist.


----------



## Gulfstream Echo Niner (Dec 24, 2018)

itsablackmarket said:


> Uber is basically a government job. Because it's our horrible government that allows them to exist.


That's weak dude


----------



## Pax Collector (Feb 18, 2018)

itsablackmarket said:


> Uber is basically a government job. Because it's our horrible government that allows them to exist.


----------



## itsablackmarket (May 12, 2015)

Pax Collector said:


> View attachment 285222


Yes, really. Learn how the world works.


----------



## Gulfstream Echo Niner (Dec 24, 2018)

7Miles said:


> www.governmentjobs.com
> www.usajobs.com
> www.indeed.com
> www.careerbuilder.com
> ...


TSA is always hiring www.usajobs.gov
Reminder Sports Fans: u have to pass a drug test. Federal gov doesn't care about your state's maryjane acceptance.


----------



## Pax Collector (Feb 18, 2018)

itsablackmarket said:


> Yes, really. Learn how the world works.


Instead of "Government job", let's call it "Government sanctioned pyramid scheme". It'll make more sense and is more accurate.


----------



## itsablackmarket (May 12, 2015)

Pax Collector said:


> Instead of "Government job", let's call it "Government sanctioned pyramid scheme". It'll make more sense and is more accurate.


yes


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

itsablackmarket said:


> Because it's our horrible government that allows them to exist.


It may be the horrible government that allows them to exist, but it's the worse drivers that makes them exist.

No government, no regulations. No drivers, no Uber. Who holds more power over Uber's existence?


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

itsablackmarket said:


> Yes, really. Learn how the world works.


So by that logic every job is a government job as the government allows all other business to exist?


----------



## possibledriver (Dec 16, 2014)

It's more like capitalism at it's finest. Soak the customer and the employees, close up shop and run like hell.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Gulfstream Echo Niner said:


> TSA is always hiring www.usajobs.gov
> Reminder Sports Fans: u have to pass a drug test. Federal gov doesn't care about your state's maryjane acceptance.


T.S.A. pays $10.00 an hour to grope passengers and go through suitcases of dirty underwear !

Of course
Every now & then
You get to Shoot One.

Had a mad man in New Orleans airport
Who lived across the street
Try to attack airport personell with
Wasp Spray & a machette . . .

May he Rest in Peace.

( a Former Taxi Driver )



possibledriver said:


> It's more like capitalism at it's finest. Soak the customer and the employees, close up shop and run like hell.


Thats why they Love Foreign Labor.

Give them Mesothelioma and Send them Home to Die.
No Lawsuits 20 years later.

NO RESPONSIBILITY.

OR INCENTIVE FOR CORPORATIONS TO BEHAVE RESPONSIBLY !

" STRIP MINE THE LABOR "!



Pax Collector said:


> Instead of "Government job", let's call it "Government sanctioned pyramid scheme". It'll make more sense and is more accurate.


" Cap & Trade "

" Carbon Tax"


----------



## dirtylee (Sep 2, 2015)

7Miles said:


> www.governmentjobs.com
> www.usajobs.com
> www.indeed.com
> www.careerbuilder.com
> ...


That water meter reader job looks POSH AF.


----------



## moJohoJo (Feb 19, 2017)

EoD Megahurtz said:


> Took 51% of the ride total. I tell Pax all the time that they need to leave earlier or Byrd or Lime like 4 blocks away. I do wish I had more of that fare ofc, but robbing these drunks blind should come from the guy listening to and smelling these people. Just crazy


I'VE HAD 80 % TAKEN OUT OF MY GROSS FARE BEFORE .



EoD Megahurtz said:


> Took 51% of the ride total. I tell Pax all the time that they need to leave earlier or Byrd or Lime like 4 blocks away. I do wish I had more of that fare ofc, but robbing these drunks blind should come from the guy listening to and smelling these people. Just crazy


The average here is around a 55% cut for Uber . 45 % for me but i had up to 80 % taken from me and it is NOT uncommon for Uber when they take out from 55% to 70 % % from my trip .


----------



## Just BS (Nov 29, 2018)

Why doesn't anyone complain when UBER takes a loss on a trip? You all sound like a bunch of crybabies. Life's not fair. Never has been. You'll get out what you put in.

This is such an easy gig. All the hard work has been done for you. They created the app. Did all the advertising and found you customers. Yet all you do is whine like a bunch of school girls. Suck it up Buttercup or go find a real job, where you have to sit in traffic to & from, punch a time clock and get told what to do by some snot nose kid whose parents paid for him to sit in a classroom for four years... that's if you can pass the prerequisite drug test.


----------



## AlteredBeast (Sep 29, 2018)

Geez, Lyft never does me dirty like that unless it is a minimum base rate ride...


----------



## moJohoJo (Feb 19, 2017)

EoD Megahurtz said:


> Took 51% of the ride total. I tell Pax all the time that they need to leave earlier or Byrd or Lime like 4 blocks away. I do wish I had more of that fare ofc, but robbing these drunks blind should come from the guy listening to and smelling these people. Just crazy


Don't complain until they take out 80% in commission . It happened to me . After gas, pro rating car payment, insurance and maintenance i paid them instead of being paid for this trip . 
*Driver Total Payout*

$2.62

Mon, December 24, 4:51 PM

*You Receive*


Base Fare

$0.86

Distance (1.51 mi × $0.7950/mi)

$1.20

Time (5.02 min × $0.1125/min)

$0.56

* Total
$2.62*
Your earnings are always calculated the same way. On every trip you provide, you earn your base fare, plus time and/or distance rates for the length of the trip, plus applicable tolls, fees, surge/Boost, and promotions. To see your rates anytime, see Fares in the menu.

*Rider Pays*


Rider Price

$10.07

* Rider Payment
$10.07*
Includes any booking fees, pass-through fees, contributions, and reimbursable costs such as tolls paid by the rider.

*Uber Receives Total $7.45*


Service Fee

$4.45

Booking Fee

$3.00


----------



## TomTheAnt (Jan 1, 2019)

Just BS said:


> Why doesn't anyone complain when UBER takes a loss on a trip? You all sound like a bunch of crybabies. Life's not fair. Never has been. You'll get out what you put in.
> 
> This is such an easy gig. All the hard work has been done for you. They created the app. Did all the advertising and found you customers. Yet all you do is whine like a bunch of school girls. Suck it up Buttercup or go find a real job, where you have to sit in traffic to & from, punch a time clock and get told what to do by some snot nose kid whose parents paid for him to sit in a classroom for four years... that's if you can pass the prerequisite drug test.


Spot on! I'm just a newbie ant who probably doesn't know anything of course, but all the whining around here... Fun stuff to read about all the conspiracies and what not. LOL!


----------



## moJohoJo (Feb 19, 2017)

Just BS said:


> Why doesn't anyone complain when UBER takes a loss on a trip? You all sound like a bunch of crybabies. Life's not fair. Never has been. You'll get out what you put in.
> 
> This is such an easy gig. All the hard work has been done for you. They created the app. Did all the advertising and found you customers. Yet all you do is whine like a bunch of school girls. Suck it up Buttercup or go find a real job, where you have to sit in traffic to & from, punch a time clock and get told what to do by some snot nose kid whose parents paid for him to sit in a classroom for four years... that's if you can pass the prerequisite drug test.


Quit whining like a 5 yr. old school girl who was just stung by a bee . If you were in our shoes instead of sitting behind an office desk at Corporate headquarters making $100,000 a year picking your nose doing nothing and were an actual driver things would be different for you so, quit your crying and whining like a little girl .


----------



## 2Cents (Jul 18, 2016)

EoD Megahurtz said:


> Took 51% of the ride total. I tell Pax all the time that they need to leave earlier or Byrd or Lime like 4 blocks away. I do wish I had more of that fare ofc, but robbing these drunks blind should come from the guy listening to and smelling these people. Just crazy


But you got tipped.


----------



## Just BS (Nov 29, 2018)

moJohoJo said:


> Quit whining like a 5 yr. old school girl who was just stung by a bee . If you were in our shoes instead of sitting behind an office desk at Corporate headquarters making $100,000 a year picking your nose doing nothing and were an actual driver things would be different for you so, quit your crying and whining like a little girl .


Huh??? Anyone who doesn't agree with you is a Shill? OK, got it. LOL

You're right, I'm not in your shoes. I don't sleep in my car either. Maybe if you got a real job, you'd know I'm right. But instead you think someone at UBER owes you something. Bahahahaha. Just keep driving Ant.


----------



## 2Cents (Jul 18, 2016)

You realize that it has been on avg 52% of the fare on shorties for the past 18 months, right?
That's why they recently changed the pay outs, again.

#fübrn


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

Just be glad you’re not working for Trump, he’ll take 100% and sue you for damages.


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

This is why you need to master the art of Longhauling.













































The fastest way is not always the most direct way. The last two are the same trip, just showing the route and the payout.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

Just BS said:


> Why doesn't anyone complain when UBER takes a loss on a trip? You all sound like a bunch of crybabies. Life's not fair. Never has been. You'll get out what you put in.
> 
> This is such an easy gig. All the hard work has been done for you. They created the app. Did all the advertising and found you customers. Yet all you do is whine like a bunch of school girls. Suck it up Buttercup or go find a real job, where you have to sit in traffic to & from, punch a time clock and get told what to do by some snot nose kid whose parents paid for him to sit in a classroom for four years... that's if you can pass the prerequisite drug test.


The fact that you can still make better money (in some markets like orlando) driving a cab is all the justification some need to whine about crappy pay.


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

Just BS, your name is very appropriate for you, now stop posting, you’re keeping Dara waiting for you to polish his knob.


----------



## Just BS (Nov 29, 2018)

peteyvavs said:


> Just BS, your name is very appropriate for you, now stop posting, you're keeping Dara waiting for you to polish his knob.


Do the letters F & O mean anything to you? What's the matter, the truth hurts? Not everyone who disagrees with you is a Shill.... If you had any real world business experience you'd understand. Or are you just another millennial who expects everything to be given to you?


----------



## Gip (Jan 6, 2019)

Also a newbie and maybe the time I've done my rides which is usually in the afternoon with Lyft but I usually get 65 to 70% of the ride total.


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

Uber and Lyft will always tell you it is not about what percentage they keep. You get paid per minute and mile and your pay is always based on that. I have had trips where Uber/Lyft portion was negative, I have also had trips where their potion was 58% of what the rider pays.


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

Just be happy you’re not paying Uber 100% for the privilege of driving idiots.


----------



## PlayLoud (Jan 11, 2019)

After my first weekend driving Uber, I was quite shocked at how much Uber took on most rides. This one was the worst. 63.34%.
If Uber is going to overcharge the rider, I'd at least like my proper cut.


----------



## ANT 7 (Oct 14, 2018)

Remember to deduct taxes, tolls, pass thru fees, etc, as stated and then recalculate. Not disagreeing that Uber takes too much, just sayin' the math isn't all in.

For example in my market, that rider payment of $19.91 would actually net Uber about $13.50 once you deducted the things I mentioned, and then you'd only get paid on your cut of that. Changes the % around a lot in your favor.


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

moJohoJo said:


> Don't complain until they take out 80% in commission . It happened to me . After gas, pro rating car payment, insurance and maintenance i paid them instead of being paid for this trip .
> *Driver Total Payout*
> 
> $2.62
> ...


You guys are getting .11 per minute? In Chicago it's .21 minute and .60 a mile. Someone's gotta pay Rohits salary, I guess it's us.....


----------



## PlayLoud (Jan 11, 2019)

25rides7daysaweek said:


> You guys are getting .11 per minute? In Chicago it's .21 minute and .60 a mile. Someone's gotta pay Rohits salary, I guess it's us.....


In Dallas it's .12 per minute and .60 per mile


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

We are 15.4¢ per minute. Wait the burger flippers want $15.00 per hour shouldn't we get at least 25¢ per minute. HA HA LOL


----------

